# Full Nickel Plated? Yale Davis? Double Bar Frame!!!



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2019)

From the looks of this frame plating is visible on the down bar, top bar, and bottom side of the bottom bracket.  Did Davis or any Yale bikes come with a fully nickel plated frame?  It would have been lovely to see this machine new from the factory.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Yale-Consolidated-Mfd-Bicycle-frame-and-Fork-Motorbike-Frame-Prewar-bike/274023902129?_trkparms=aid=333200&algo=COMP.MBE&ao=1&asc=59964&meid=c8129055d0ac4d909ac1b30025ff1b6a&pid=100008&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=283616322519&itm=274023902129&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 10, 2020)

I believe that @Dave Stromberger had a similar frame a few years back.  If it was ever plated, it was hard to see.








						"the New Falcon" - Double Bar Frame. | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Just aquired this unusual frame. It has characteristics that say "Miami Built" but then others that confuse me. Can anybody offer any clues?  Some lit scans would be awesome!  Badge say's "The New Falcon".... "Mfd. By H.C.Tillotson & Co. Toledo, OH."  Any association with Yost, who also had a...




					thecabe.com
				



"I" is the 9th letter –– so 1909(?).


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 10, 2020)

The ghost of the badge looks kinda like a Columbia.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 10, 2020)

Funny that the rims, stem and bars are gone but it still has the brake arm clip on the frame. What a nice shiny finish under the badge.


----------

